# Jessica Alba ist wieder schwanger!



## Mandalorianer (9 März 2011)

*Die Schauspielerin bekommt ihr zweites Kind
Jessica Alba ist wieder schwanger!​*

Oh, wie schön! Jessica Alba (29) hat auf Facebook und Twitter bekannt gegeben, dass sie und ihr Mann Cash Warren (32) zum zweiten Mal Eltern werden! Töchterchen Honor (2) wird also bald ein Geschwisterchen bekommen und sich daran gewöhnen müssen, die große Schwester zu spielen.

Auf ihrer Seite gab sie folgendes Statement: „Es ist einige Zeit vergangen seit meinem letzten Eintrag auf Facebook und ich habe mir gedacht, ich komme mal vorbei, um euch ein paar tolle Neuigkeiten zu erzählen. Honor ist bald eine große Schwester! Cash und ich sind total aufgeregt und wollen die Nachricht gleich mit euch teilen, sodass ihr es nicht von jemand anderem hört. Vielen Dank für eure Liebe und Unterstützung, die ihr mir während meiner ersten Schwangerschaft gegeben habt, ich werde sie auch dieses Mal zu schätzen wissen.“

Es scheint also, als hätten die beiden nicht lange mit der Verkündung gewartet. Wann das Baby auf die Welt kommt, ist noch nicht bekannt, doch bereits bei den BAFTA Awards verdeckte sie mit einem blauen Walle-Kleid einen kleinen Babybauch.

* Wir wünschen ihr für die Schwangerschaft alles Gute! 
Gruss Gollum*:thumbup:


----------



## Q (9 März 2011)

genau, das wünschen wir der Supermama :thx:


----------



## beachkini (9 März 2011)

das sind ja super neuigkeiten


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## gauloisius (20 März 2011)

dann werden die titten wieder schön groß und prall!
ich freu mich auf die nächsten monate


----------

